# aquarium salt



## DBROWN (Mar 8, 2003)

my mom got box of Doc Wellfish's aquarium salt. says it reduces stress and adds electrolytes+ improves gill function. On the directions says does not evaporate and is not filtered out. just curious can I use it, my fish aren't sick but it wouldn't hurt? but it's salt, and p's arent saltwater fish, well hell!! : I dont know, what do you guys think.


----------



## DBROWN (Mar 8, 2003)

my bad, didn't see the post below on salt







but is Dr. wellfish's ok. doesnt say on my box if ok for fresh water. this box is kinda torn up, does anyone know?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

In fact, aquarium salt is not harmfull and you can use it as medication, still it's not recommended daily since it can make bacteria resistant!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I agree it wont hurt just don't add a lot, add some once in awhile.


----------



## DBROWN (Mar 8, 2003)

thanx for the help


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> In fact, aquarium salt is not harmfull and you can use it as medication, still it's not recommended daily since it can make bacteria resistant!


 I have never heard this about salt before, where did you hear it?


----------



## DBROWN (Mar 8, 2003)

theres another post in this section that mentions that about salt.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

DBROWN said:


> theres another post in this section that mentions that about salt.


 yeah you can use aquarium salts..but never use marine salt cause it contains buffers that can effect your fish


----------



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

I would go ahead and use a little salt. I don't own any pirannahs yet, but in my other tanks I use about 2 teaspoons per gallon and my fish seem to do fine.


----------



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

I forgot to mention, don't add it in all at once. I take a clean cup and dissolve about a fith of the total salt you want in the aquarium water. Then I add that saltwater in during the day (1/2 in the morning, 1/2 at night). Do that for the next five days so your fish has time to acclimate to the new conditions.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I dont use salt in my tanks as a general rule. I did use it to clear up the early stages of ich.


----------

